# London clinics



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

...back in London and back facing the road of treatment again after a much longer than planned break   

I'm hoping to consider Lister or CRGH for IUI or IVF early next year - though I'm wary about IVF with a clinic that doesn't routinely manage complex cases given my past experience. 

Just wondered what experiences people have had of these clinics or whether there is somewhere else in London (or commutable) I should be looking to.  Also considering Serum as an option but this may be more difficult to co-ordinate around my new job.
Annaleah x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Just popped on to say welcome back!!  Not impressed that you're back in London of course, but delighted that you are back on the boards.  Best of luck.


 
Maya


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome back to FF Annaleah!  Dublin's loss is definitely London's gain.    I've not been to either of the clinics you name but had tx at London Fertility Centre and CRM London.  LFC used to have a very strong reputation under Prof Craft for innovation, but I believe he may have retired by now.  I went to CRM for DE tx, so can't comment on their ability to deal with complex cases using OE.  My experience at both places was very good.  


A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome back annaleah I went for an initial consultation at both of these, I saw a Dr jaya at the lister who was v sympathetic and a male dr Ben at crgh in fact I had both appts on the same day but I never cycled with either. The lister didn't do surrogacy . Maybe see if they have open nights to get a feel of the places stats wise they are both in the top 5 in the uk. I also cycled at the Bridge a few times (wouldn't recommend) CRM (for DE was fine) and had appts at Create (chose not to cycle there) Xx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Can't help on the clinics but wanted to say welcome back, it's lovely to see you on here and looking at having tx again   


Bingbong x


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome back. I've not cycled in London but having cycled with 3 different clinics across the midlands and then in Serum I have to reccomend them. Of course I'm biased as it worked but despite the additional logistics it's been a great, and pretty stress free, experience. 

El x


----------



## Minnie35 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hiya Annaleah.


I had mild IVF at Create and found them great - thorough, approachable and confidence-inspiring.  It's in Raynes Park, which is basically Wimbledon.


My case was fairly simple so you'd have to have a conversation with them. But I really recommend them.


Good luck!


Minnie x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi Annaleah


I was also at Create and even though I had a fair few cycles there before it worked, i really liked them. They also have a clinic on Harley Street.
x


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

I had lots of cycles at the Lister and they are wonderful, they deal with lots of complex cases and difficult patients and have the second best success rates in the country after the ARGC (whose success rates are only the best because they will only cycle women with an FSH of less than 10) so the Lister picks up all those they reject.

Had wonderful service from the Lister despite it being a very large and busy clinic. Had personal phone calls and emails from my consultant there (Jaya) at the weekends and evenings, checking up on me etc.


----------

